# What kinda scale to get? Help!



## lucky18ea (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi all, 
As some of you may know.. we're looking into getting another hedgie baby in the near future but we want to have everything set-up and ready before we do so. With that said, we'd like to purchase a scale to keep up with how our baby is growing, health reasons, etc. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what type of scale, brand, where to purchase and what to look for/not look for? Any insight will be much appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Walmart has a few to choose from.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product. ... d=10098024

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product. ... d=11090896

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product. ... d=10928693

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product. ... d=11090904


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Go for something that can measure in grams and is very precise under 1kg... like the kitchen & postal scales LarryT posted.

The first one is nice because it has the bowl to keep a squirmy one in place


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I have the first one that Larry posted. 

It has worked really well so far. ^_^


----------



## lucky18ea (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks guys! I will be ordering the first one that Larry posted. I thank you all for your advice and opinions on this topic. Now just have to decide on a breeder... who knew this could be so difficult? :roll:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I notice the first one doesn't mention what increment it weighs in. Some don't weigh in 1 gram increments so I'd check that before ordering to make sure it does.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Nancy said:


> I notice the first one doesn't mention what increment it weighs in. Some don't weigh in 1 gram increments so I'd check that before ordering to make sure it does.


You have to click onto product details

Taylor 4.4 lbs. Digital Kitchen Food Scale:

Simple, easy to use "tare" feature 
Weighs ounces or grams 
Low battery indicator 
Automatically shuts off after 2 minutes 
Requires 4 AA batteries (not included) 
Model: 3804


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep, did that. It doesn't say what gram increment, only that it weighs ounces or grams. 

The second one says it Weighs in .1 ounce or 1 gram increments which is what you want.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Oh ok i see what your saying  
Immortalia has the 1st one maybe she can let us know


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

It weighs by 1 gram increments.

I've actually even checked how many kibbles makes 1 gram :lol: So that I'd know for sure that it ways by the gram.


----------



## lucky18ea (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi guys, I ordered it and am having it shipped "site to store" which saves me on shipping costs and our walmart is literally right up the road so thats nice too! It should be here between Thu and next Tues.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

LarryT, Thank you so much for the links to different scales available. I finally ordered mine today. (yes I am very late in getting one for my household  ) This forum is just so great for one-stop information.


----------

